# Testosterone Replacement



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

Have a question for guys on hormone replacement therapy. 

I'm 68 and currently, and have been for two years, using Androgel 1.65--4 pumps a day. Damned stuff is expensive even with insurance and most recently even more expensive due to changes--thank you Obamacare. And, it's messy. Works great though.

Has anyone changed to Testopel? Testopel pellets are implanted at your hip or other fatty area and are good for 3-4 months.

Anyone taking shots? 

What's your experience


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Been on shots for a crazy long time...long before it was the "in thing." 

I like the shots because it is easy to change doses if needed. I can keep my blood levels very stable with the shots.

I have young kids in the house. I would never do gels because I wouldn't want to risk getting it on them.


----------



## PM1 (Aug 9, 2011)

You might check around for a compounding pharmacy. I was on the Androgel and by the time I put on the number of pumps they wanted, I would nearly faint from spreading the stuff all over my arms and shoulders. And did you know its flammable?

My wife works at a pharmacy and they could basically make a cream-like gel that spreads the same dose over two 3-4" circles. Much easier, no odor. The interesting things is that if we had to pay cost for the cream, meaning even if insurance covered nothing, the cost was about the same or less than some people would pay for Androgel after insurance covered its portion. I would not go back, hated that alcohol-based gel a lot. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

On shots for less than a year. Not sure how successful the therapy is.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

I investigated shots. I did not find any real cost savings over topical/patch treatments. Ultimately this will depend on your health coverage though. In my case, the periodic office visit cost ($35/visit x 4/visits/year) and annual deductible ($500, because the injection is considered an in-office procedure and not a 'prescription', thus I had to pay for the 'procedure' which applies against my annual deductible) was a wash with what I would pay out of pocket for a montly prescription ($50/mo). Ultimately its boils down to what is more convenient for you, going to the doctor's office 4x/year for the injection, or simply applying a gel or patch each day at home.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Dang, my insurance paid zip zero nada for a gel product! It was something like $160 per month, so needless to say I stopped using it after a couple of months even though I felt like Superman.

From the research I've done, there are many good alternatives but one should be under the care of an endocrinologist or other doc who specializes in male hormone replacement. My Urologist is superb in many areas but hrt is not his forte. A good hrt doc should get you hooked up with a protocol which fits your medical, lifestyle, and financial limitations.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I do the shots at home. And, 4 shots per year would be crazy stupid. I do injections 2x/wk to keep blood levels stable.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Any reason you can't use anything different like Fortesta (it has a generic equivalent that costs considerably less and works the same).

A buddy of mine raves about how good it is and the fact that the generic is so cheap has made him very happy.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Shots. At home. Don't know if it is a requirement to go to a physician in some states? Seems more like a marketing ploy.


----------



## HHB (Nov 21, 2014)

Also on Androgel. Never heard of Fortesta or its generic. Will talk to the doc. 

Thanks!


----------

